# --&amp;gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!



## Eraser199 (19. Februar 2009)

*--&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*

Ich möchte mein GTA 4 verkaufen , wer interresse hat  .. einfach mal schreiben !

Spiel ist wie neu ! keine Kratzer, keine Gebrauchtspuren !!!!!!!!!!


 Preis  inklusive versand  =  33 € !!!!!!


----------



## Freaky22 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*



			
				Eraser199 am 19.02.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mein GTA 4 verkaufen , wer interresse hat  .. einfach mal schreiben !
> 
> Spiel ist wie neu ! keine Kratzer, keine Gebrauchtspuren !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wenn ich wüsste dass das Ding auf meinem System läuft, würd ichs kaufen. Du hast nicht zufällig ne ATI in deinem System?=


----------



## Eraser199 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*



			
				Freaky22 am 19.02.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eraser199 am 19.02.2009 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Doch ich habe ne ATI 4870 drinne mit 1024 mb,,,, !!!! und es lief gut !


----------



## chr15714n (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*

kann ich bestätigen, hab auch ne ati 4870 1 gb von sapphire


----------



## mkay87 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*



			
				chr15714n am 19.02.2009 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich bestätigen, hab auch ne ati 4870 1 gb von sapphire



Habe auch eine 4870 1GB von Palit im Rechner. Es läuft 1A ohne jegliche Probleme


----------



## Eraser199 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*



			
				mkay87 am 19.02.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> chr15714n am 19.02.2009 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WILL KEINER dieses TOP GAME   

ich gehe sogar noch mit dem Preis runter !!!


----------



## Kreon (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*

wie viel gehst du denn runter?


----------



## Eraser199 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*



			
				Kreon am 21.02.2009 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel gehst du denn runter?




also ich sage mal so. mit versand !!!  25 €   !!!!!

   das ist doch ein guter preis !


----------



## Eraser199 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: --&gt; Verkaufe GTA 4 für PC !!! WIE NEU** !!!!*



			
				eraser199 am 22.02.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> kreon am 21.02.2009 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 das spiel ist verkauft !!!!!!!!!!! An kreon !!!


----------

